# Tommy's Back Up For Adoption



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

First off, sorry I haven't been posting much.

Many of you know I adopted Tommy (with the messed up legs) awhile back. Soon after, Pea Pod, and George came into foster.

Wee Little George has won my heart. Although I adopted Tommy as a friend for LBB, I honestly don't think LBB will mind. 

I love George with all my heart. I know he is still so tiny, and not a good match for "larger" LBB, but we will work it out. Edie, and I, will find another home for Tommy. One who appreciates him more than I do. One who will accept his size, and his handicap. 

George is such a little bug. I've always wanted a "tiny", now I have one.
Perhaps at Tommy's expense, but it is what it is. 

.





.


.

.



APRIL FOOLS :chili::chili::chili::chili:

CAN'T LET BRIT HAVE ALL THE FUN :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Awwww I'm too gullible. I was so shocked and sad for little Tommy! Bravo to you and Britt for being good tricksters.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Very good, sweetie. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deb, You got me and I even had tears for Tommy and you.:HistericalSmiley: NEXT Halloween you better be ready for what comes around goes around, if I can remember that long.  Old age and all that..:blink:
I will be laughing about this for a long while or crying because poor Tommy is upside down like a turtle:w00t: thinking he is leaving.. NOT. You BAD Deb, but we LOVES you :wub:


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Omg...you totally got me! LOL. I was so sad for Tommy. Good one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so glad April 1 is almost over....


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I'm so glad April 1 is almost over....


LOL...me either! I've had my fill of these mini heart attack moments.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok you got me with that one! Even called you a name under my breath.....LOL Trading in poor Tommy for another:smpullhair:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I thought you had had one too many of those beers in that HUGH glass!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh you are BAD!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

okay, I totally fell for this one. I was thinking "what?? that doesn't sound like Deb. Who is this person?!" LOl- you got me!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

You totally got me on that one! I couldn't imagine you getting rid of one for another, but knew, beyond any doubt, that you had a reason that was somehow beyond your control. My heart was breaking for you. You SO got me!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

To those, I've upset, with this April Fools thread, I'm sorry.

I am a known "Smart Ass", and that was the point.

We have so many surrendered to Rescue, along with those who only want to adopt the "perfect" dog from us. And yep, I keep the "less than perfect", they are perfect in my eyes. 

Good Heavens, last year, I posted Big Butt Henry had puppies with a foster ~ :HistericalSmiley:

I love you ladies. :wub:

Hey, we'll save them. Yep, one at a time :chili:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh you so got me. I'm thinking you want a tiny one??????
LBB won't mind????? I am speechless!:smpullhair::smstarz:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You had me going until the last line. Hahahaha! Sending Cosy your way, Deb. Hahahaha!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh! April Fools, I get it now! :blush:
I read this earlier today and was so confused!
I thought this doesn't sound at all like Deb. 
I thought maybe it was some sort of mid life crisis but I didn't want to say anything cause I knew there had to be some reasonable explanation! 

Very Good!!! You got me! :thumbsup:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I admit I was really pissed at first all the while thinking so it ain't so - is this the Deb we know and love and then...I saw that you were giving him up for a tiny! Then I knew.... April Fools! You are so so bad!!!! ROFL

Linda


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

ah you got me! 
I totally believed it!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Geeez Deb, you sure got me!!! I was thinking maybe you fell and hit your head....knowing you would NEVER give up or not help a sweet baby in need. I was just thinking last night...haven't seen Deb on SM, hope nothing is wrong. Read this when I got up and was really worried........
Good One!!!!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Shame on you............. I though you had lost your pea pickin' mind............ well I know you have, but I mean that I was sure that you had gone off the deep end..............

shame shame shame !


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I have to admit, seeing it in the rescue forum got me too! Bad girl! LOL


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Deb, you are such a love. Oh, okay, and a smartass too!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

You got me too!!!!!!! :smilie_tischkante:I was like WOWSER, ..........this was good!! But very BAD!  :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

:thumbsup: but don't do it again!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

The whole time, I'm thinking, poor, poor Tommy!! We all should have known better - you'd never do that in a million years!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Well that's twice I've been gotten now...first was by google. I think I'll just sleep through April Fool's next year - I'm way to easy pickins


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOOOL Deb, you crack me up  

hugs
Kat


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

3Maltmom said:


> To those, I've upset, with this April Fools thread, I'm sorry.
> 
> I am a known "Smart Ass", and that was the point.
> 
> ...


Haha, I remember that one! I remember thinking, "how could Deb of all people let this happen!?" You really got me with that one lol!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> oh you are BAD!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::w00t::HistericalSmiley:


I agree you are so soooo bad, you had thinking :w00t: and I was gonna pm you to say how could you do that to little Tommy. hahahaha you really had me going.
OK Little Tommy sounds like you are safe and there permanently. Lucky you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

LOL You got me Deb! I read and thought...
Hmmm Me thinks Deb has had one too many 'sippys' when she wrote that !!LOL


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Every hair on my arm stood up ...telling me....
"Something isn't right here. This doesn't sound like Deb". :blink:

LOL You are a tease!


----------

